# What are chelating agents?



## Deep (Aug 23, 2005)

I went to buy a bottle of ammonia today. I read in another post to not get the sudsy type and to get the pure ammonia. The ingredients in the bottle I purchased are:

softened water
ammonia
chelating agents

The bottle said "contains no phosphorus which was a plus.

So what exactly are those? I'm sure this bottle will be ok, just wanted to check in with the experts first. I also have another bottle which I just discovered. Ingredients are:

ammonium
hydroxide solution
clarifying agent
salts (inert)

I think I'd be ok with either one.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The extra chemicals they put in are too make the water conditions the best as possible when adding new fish such as mineral salts. They also add other chemicals to speed up the maturing proccess.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

An alternative to pure ammonia, is to use a pice of raw shrimp or fish. Decomposition of these will supply a good amount of ammonia. If you can't find what you're looking for, or you're not comfortable with what you find, I'd consider this approach.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Chleating agents are elements that prevent the chemical or main element from being used up in an aquarium too quickly. They bind the element (we'll use Fe (iron) for the purpose of clarity)in the tank so it doesn't get released too fast. Chleated (iron) is harder for plants, algae and bacteria to use and requires more energy from these organisms to break down the iron into a more soluable form. There are a variety of chleating agents used ion the aquarium industry and some are stronger than others. PO4 (Phosphate) is one example of a chleating agent (used in Ph altering products).


----------

